# Tube with AV output



## Kimnaa (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello everyone! I have been using my theater for 2 months, now I will buy a set of speakers and read in this post that an amplifier with an AV output is needed for surround sound, what can you recommend? Receiver from Denon


----------



## jolinemelina (Mar 31, 2021)

When buying the speaker note at the sound quality very keenly.You might end up spoiling your system


----------



## OttoGabriel (Apr 9, 2021)

AVS are getting obsolete. The Industry is Slowly moving towards Optical Cable. Most smart devices are using it. From TVs to Normal amplifiers. It is offering sound of better Quality and also minimizing the number of cables in you connections.


----------

